# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St. Maarten/St. Martin Travel Forum >  >  Cool webcam

## Peter NJ

Watch the planes come and go 



http://www.mahobeachcam.com/

----------


## Peter NJ

If you have adblocker just click the red stop sign and then click enable for the webcam site

----------


## stbartshopper

Like the music in the background!

----------

